# Hard drive breaking up?



## Inioch (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi,

I have a 2 months old Samsung Spinpoint F1 750GB (HD753LJ) HDD.

My problems started a few days ago. 

Event viewer shows this error:

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Disk
Event ID:	7

The device, \Device\Harddisk0\D, has a bad block.

I ran chkdsk /r and got this result:

Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x574000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x582000 for 0x1000 bytes.
File record segment 5624 is unreadable.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x582000 for 0x1000 bytes.
File record segment 5625 is unreadable.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x582000 for 0x1000 bytes.
File record segment 5626 is unreadable.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x582000 for 0x1000 bytes.
File record segment 5627 is unreadable.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x582400 for 0x400 bytes.
Index entry licwmi.dll of index $I30 in file 0x1d points to unused file 0x15f9.
Deleting index entry licwmi.dll in index $I30 of file 29.
Cleaning up minor inconsistencies on the drive.
CHKDSK is recovering lost files.
Cleaning up 152 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 152 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 152 unused security descriptors.
CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
Free space verification is complete.
The upcase file content is incorrect.
Correcting errors in the uppercase file.
Adding 1 bad clusters to the Bad Clusters File.
Correcting errors in the master file table's (MFT) DATA attribute.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the
master file table (MFT) bitmap.
Correcting errors in the Volume Bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

Now, I do believe that the hard drive is going to break.
Am I correct?
Will this be reason enough to RMA it?

I've never before had a hard drive break before so that's why all the stupid questions.
Maybe I should have stayed with Hitachi...


----------

